# Antidepressant and music



## metalchord (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi 
I've been a composer for the last 3 years, for the last 2 and a half years I've been taking some Viepax (Effexor) in very small doses for a light depression\anxiety issues, before I was taken this I had very little interest in creating music although all my life Iv'e been a musician. after couple a months on the drug I started creating music again and enjoying it and enjoying life more, I was composing for hours.

2 months ago I quite the drug because I had small fatigue issues and some bad dreams, after a month or so these side effects were gone but also my desire to make music and became a professional composer, I do compose now..less and notice that when I composing I don't enjoy it as much as I use to when I was on the drug.

I don't think I'm depressed or anxious its (maybe a little) more like doing a routine (composing) like clean the house, I also noticed I'm less motivated to do other things like meeting people go to the Gym, I seriously think on going back to the med,
just want to hear about your experience regarding the composing and enjoying doing music... (if you ever took antidepressant or not)

Also I want to add when I was on the drug I had more "brain noise" although I could focus better, now my brain is more quiet but kinda stalled


----------



## AC986 (Nov 22, 2014)

I haven't had any anti depressant drugs or valium or anything like that personally.

But everyone at one time or another gets an attack of high anxiety.

'Going to the gym' is not something I've ever done either. If I went to the gym, then I would definitely need high anxiety drugs and treatment from a psychiatrist.

What a lot of musicians or musical types tend to do, is get bogged down in just doing music. They do not juxtapose any of it with something that is seemingly completely different. 

So go and do something else that has a rhythm and routine to it, but has nothing to do with music. Otherwise it's……

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHrQC67aPBU


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 22, 2014)

adriancook @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> ... 'Going to the gym' is not something I've ever done either. If I went to the gym, then I would definitely need high anxiety drugs and treatment from a psychiatrist...



What do you mean here? Exercise is depressing? Going to the gym actually made my back way more straight, my aches disappeared, was building muscle and repairing years of just sitting and working.

Not sure what you're referring to! But don't discourage people from going to the gym, please.

W.


----------



## Jem7 (Nov 22, 2014)

Well, before I got into film scoring I was a guitar player loved composing music but I was hardly compose because I didn't have much motivation or feel creative to write music.

Now, sometimes I still feel same way but I have to compose because I have to deliver music for the clients or I fail.
Simply If you composing for yourself you may choose to not compose mostly, but If you composing for others you don't have a choice.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 22, 2014)

Walid F. @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> What do you mean here?
> 
> But don't discourage people from going to the gym, please.
> 
> W.



What do I mean here? What do I mean here?

Oh alright. By all means go to the gym. But take a shit load of cocaine with you is my advice. Jesus! Going to a gym and watching all those people trying to straighten out different parts of their body would drive me insane.


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 22, 2014)

adriancook @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> What do I mean here? What do I mean here?
> 
> Oh alright. By all means go to the gym. But take a shit load of cocaine with you is my advice. Jesus! Going to gym and watching all those people trying to straighten out different parts of their body would drive me insane.



Lol - the point isn't to watch other people, the point is for you to get a healthy and strong body (or what ever your goals are). Kinda obvious though.

I guess if you have some sort of social fear of all the other people working out nearby, then exercise in other places would be better. But the actual training you get in the gym is fantastic for both body and mind. Much more oxygen to the brain, less aches, stronger muscles, benefits are numerous!

W.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 22, 2014)

Walid F. @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> But the actual training you get in the gym is fantastic for both body and mind. Much more oxygen to the brain, less aches, stronger muscles, benefits are numerous!
> 
> W.



Oh. OK then.


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 22, 2014)

I have no doubt much of the most memorable pieces of music ever written were conceived under the influence of some drug or other.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 22, 2014)

rayinstirling @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> I have no doubt much of the most memorable pieces of music ever written were conceived under the influence of some drug or other.



I agree.

I would also add, that fuck all music was ever written in a gym ( even during ensuing body parts straightening).


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 22, 2014)

Walid F. @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> adriancook @ Sat Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> > ... 'Going to the gym' is not something I've ever done either. If I went to the gym, then I would definitely need high anxiety drugs and treatment from a psychiatrist...
> ...



You must learn to take Adrian with a dose of antacids.


----------



## metalchord (Nov 26, 2014)

I agree with your comments
I actually taking now Vitamin D and magnesium and feel great, considering adding 5Htp


----------



## lee (Nov 26, 2014)

When I google venlafaxine and creativity, a quick look at the search results seem to indicate antidepressants like efexor more commonly decrease creativity.

Myself, I`m on a high dose of Efexor, but I couldnt tell if it has any creative sideeffects, positive or negative, since I´ve used it for such a long time.

Lithium on the other hand.. 


Personally I would never use any drug to boost creativity.


----------



## metalchord (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi lee
I'm not using or used drugs to boost creativity, I just mention that being on Viepax\effexor made me in the "mood" to create music, but cause me some side effects (low) so I stopped.
I'm now trying to go natural and only take vitamines and considering adding fish oil and 5htp


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 26, 2014)

Exercise is definitely a cure all for anything IMHO, but sometimes the body might have a chemical imbalance and need special treatment.

I agree with Adrian the gym is dangerous.
I contracted a disease known in medical circles as ILS and it took 3 years of therapy to cure myself from it.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 26, 2014)

You never had a humble opinion in your life. Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ha! But yes gyms are psychologically dangerous as well as physically. 

I also want to add, that be careful with all types of vitamin tablets. They can act as interferons when taking cocaine that is essential for survival when meeting up with, or having to watch people in gyms.

Lets face it, gymnasium culture is not only harmful…….it's also expensive.


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Nov 26, 2014)

Since we're on this topic, I agree on everything that's been said about the gym culture! Now, if there's one thing Americans are getting right nowadays, it's the home fitness programs available on the market...

I've been on P90x3 for quite a lot of time by now, great investment, perfect for busy people, very up-to-date science-wise, a short-30 minutes everyday, it got me into the best shape of my life, it's very accessible to all levels & age, got minimum equipment, yoga, core, plyometrics, jump & weight training, balance, stretching, etc... Simply put, you don't get out the same, it regulates your mood and toughens you up whether you're training or working (even in music or any discipline...)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_toL_Mhd_w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TxA0Me72Wk

There's a saying "your body's your own gym"...
All my best metalchord!


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 26, 2014)

Met Jack Lallane once. He talked about you need to eat right, have a positive attitude, but exercise is the key is what he said. 

As to inspiration and mood or anti-depressents. I have not been on any, but found the biggest walls to creative output tend to be relationships - if you're in one, unless your partner is the same, or incredibly patient and understanding, you'll get way, way, way, way less accomplished. The other things are stress from day job (if you have one of those). During times when I was free of those, my creative output quintupled.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 26, 2014)

Eating right is a good idea. 

I was once told that I should go to the gym and get into weight lifting. I said I was desperate to do so, but unfortunately couldn't afford the heroine. Got a quizzical look on that one.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 26, 2014)

I have been using an antidepressant for about a year after a very heavy period and the antidepressant actually killed my creativity. It helped me through a dark period, but it is only just one thing that can help you. In the end picking up again a healthy life style, try to see the positive side of things, no matter how small compared to the big the horrible cloud above your head, a regular rhythm, physical excersize (no gym, just walk or bike) and a help from friends (and this community here  ) let me pick up everything again and also back came the creativity.

It's different for everyone of course, but the most important thing is to get headspace (not just in your mixes :mrgreen: ). A clearer mind is good for more productivity in my opinion. If a fatique or anxiety attacks and kills your whole day, try to cut down the day in smaller pieces and look at every part with a fresh look. Like for example, morning was good, afternoon was shit, evening was ok and night was horrible. If you find a pattern in that you can undertake more specialised actions (like find a good way to distract yourself in the afternoon and just not try to push anything that will make it even more shit or using your composing time in the mornings if you know that is your good period, etc etc)


----------



## AC986 (Nov 27, 2014)

Pilates is another thing that is popular these days.

I tried it, but after 2 days I ran out of morphine.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 27, 2014)

I walk at least an hr a day at a good clip. It gets me "out the house", as they say in Brooklyn.Sunlight is helpful too.

I also rent a studio away from my apt and my wife. I dearly love her, but the fact she works part time and i leave for 7-8 hrs of work a day has probably saved our 30 year marriage.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 27, 2014)

NYC Composer @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> I walk at least an hr a day at a good clip. It gets me "out the house", as they say in Brooklyn.Sunlight is helpful too.
> 
> I also rent a studio away from my apt and my wife. I dearly love her, but the fact she works part time and i leave for 7-8 hrs of work a day has probably saved our 30 year marriage.



I will come over one day and we will have a week of fun.

In the meantime, I tried walking, but the police didn't get their monthly payment in time, so they closed down my local opium den.

So walking was out.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 27, 2014)

adriancook @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> NYC Composer @ Thu Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> > I walk at least an hr a day at a good clip. It gets me "out the house", as they say in Brooklyn.Sunlight is helpful too.
> ...



Let's face it Adrian- you get most of your exercise cursing at the tools of ignorance, i.e. The little white ball, the club, the greens etc.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 27, 2014)

NYC Composer @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> adriancook @ Thu Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> > NYC Composer @ Thu Nov 27 said:
> ...



Yes indeed Larry. A walk round the course is about ( I dunno ) say 5 to 6 miles if you count the distances to the next tee. I am a scratch player so yeah baby!!!! Lots of cursing.

If you're off 16 or 12 or something, then you don't curse at all because your expectations are much lower.

I was going to play golf today because there's a senior tournament on Monday, but the rain just keeps coming. All the time. Worplesdon in the rain is a long day. 

So to keep fit today I'm helping the wife to strip off a dome top trunk. hahahaa. What fun. :evil: 

Also, in keeping with the mood of this wonderful thread, I will probably take a bottle of valium. I get one bottle free with every ten these days.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 27, 2014)

adriancook @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> NYC Composer @ Thu Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> > adriancook @ Thu Nov 27 said:
> ...



For you, I'd prescribe copious amounts of Redbreast Irish whiskey. The 21 year old.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 27, 2014)

Keep it simple. Swinging your legs into a bag is about 1/3 of your body weight x 4-600 a day in sets 50. 25 kicks each leg.
Then jump rope until your legs start failing x 4.
Use to get paid 40 bucks an hour to shovel concrete all day, so this is my only way.
Besides you European and UK cats are Soccer/football fans.

This is similar to Soccer. You are chasing a ball not running, so you don't get tired.
Same with this cheap healthy workout.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 27, 2014)

And since nobody found the humor in my ILS comment, it's a joke.

Ever notice when guys lift weights they start walking around with their arms out like an old Gun Slinger in the Wild West.
Hence the name Imaginary Lat Syndrome.... /\~O


----------



## metalchord (Nov 27, 2014)

after to many "lows" compared to the "hi's" I decided to go back on the drug, my doctor said its the lowest dosage (37.5mg) and I be fine some people takes 10 times more of it and my condition is relatively "easy"
but I will keep my diet going and vitamins as for the gym I want to take more yoga classes and aerobics not weight lifting...
Thank you guys for your input


----------



## AC986 (Nov 27, 2014)

metalchord @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> after to many "lows" compared to the "hi's" I decided to go back on the drug, my doctor said its the lowest dosage (37.5mg) and I be fine some people takes 10 times more of it and my condition is relatively "easy"
> but I will keep my diet going and vitamins as for the gym I want to take more yoga classes and aerobics not weight lifting...
> Thank you guys for your input



Now look listen. You brought this up on this forum and I think that's a brave thing to do. So do what the doctor says. And just take things easy and one day at a time. Keep the diet going and make sure you do some form of fitness regime, like walking briskly. A low dosage drug is not an issue. Its the equivalent of having a cold. Yoga and aerobics are all good. Pilates is very good too, especially at the end of the day towards bedtime. Take up a competitive sport if you can, even if it's something like Chess. Anything competitive where you can focus your stress in a constructive way.


----------



## peksi (Dec 1, 2014)

As I am recovering my depression / anxiety I have learned I need to shake the foundations of my life and see what is good for me and what is not. I want to stop doing things that cause me unnecessary stress and illness.

This is what I am doing: take your life in front of you, list all stuff that you consume your time and brain power with and start creating a paper based on those things. Try list something like this:

- what do you think are the root causes of all this
- what things are really important to you
- what things are not so important
- what do you dream of doing in the future
- what things you could give up and what things you could use more time with

And since it is our own brains in question you may be blind to some issues so I suggest you do as I do: use a therapist to do this whole thing and get real expertise involved.

Based on that you should get a receipe towards your dreams, or at least a better life. Who would not want that?  I think that would also solve the creativity issue.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 3, 2014)

Just adding something here that the one or other might find useful.

http://www.dalailama.com/messages/compassion


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jun 6, 2015)

I've had Health Anxiety, Depression and PTSD for over two years since an unexpected family Bereavement. Took Citalopram for 3/4 months and it completely killed my creativity. Couple years later my doc wants me back on them as i'm having worse and worse panic attacks. Taking them feels like losing though as i know it's not a real solution and don't want to be unable to write music.

Just wondering if anyone else is on Citalopram (celexa) and if so how they find it affects (or helps) their compositional process ? Are there any types of AD's that you can still write with?


----------



## dsmo (Jul 4, 2015)

As someone who has worked in mental health many years, the effect of psychiatric drugs on creativity is unpredictable. If it helps, great. but no one should take a drug just for that purpose. 

Gyms are full of germs. Walking works best for me. Exercise in general has been shown to be an antidepressant. also coffee.

If you really want to surge your composing, do what Shostakovitch did: get shrapnel in your brain. He became a composing beast after that. But his music is too manic for me. (Just kidding - I am not of course recommending anyone get shrapnel in their brain. But it did work for him).


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 8, 2015)

I command you for asking questions here, metalchord. It takes courage and humility...

The story goes like this: "Used to sing the blues. started popping Prozac and lost everything." When your emotions start to skid and you need some chemical velcro to hold on and not sabotage everything, many are prescribed medication. I used to self-medicate, for years, and always ended-up worse. It hindered my creativity and self-confidence, and I had little restraint emotionally. I lost too much because of it, almost cost me my sanity and my life.

So if you need medication to hold you through a season of life, don't neglect the rest - fresh air, healthier foods, counselling or therapy, inner work, and your soul will continue to sing till you can walk again without the meds. Although some people need it during their whole life, and that's OK too. But be wise and make sure you do jave a trusted doctor who follows you and monitors your medication and can speak into your regimen. 

All the best, metalchord, be kind to yourself,

Regards,

Andre


----------

